# Tanks



## tuscankid (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a Schwinn model c mens  straight bar framed bike and would like to know if straight bar tanks from a 40's or 50's bike will fit this frame?
Please pm, with replies.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 21, 2014)

No, not if it really a C model frame.  The top bars are closer together than those of the senior models.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 21, 2014)

tuscankid said:


> I have a Schwinn model c mens  straight bar framed bike and would like to know if straight bar tanks from a 40's or 50's bike will fit this frame?
> Please pm, with replies.
> Thanks,
> Steve




C model tank on Ebay right now... Gonna get pricey though


----------

